# Wolf Creek Pass



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it ever going to be summer?[attachment=0:n7r9mufv]5850042601_11147545a7_s.jpg[/attachment:n7r9mufv]


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The weather forecast for TODAY,6/19, is 1 to 3 inches of NEW SNOW above 8,000 feet. :?


----------

